# 2014 LJ Hand Tool Calendar



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The unofficial 2014 LumberJocks Hand Tool Calendar is done and available for order.










First off, I apologize for the delay, but think the results are worth it. Big thanks to all of you who allowed pictures to be used and for those who supplied high res images when needed. It was extremely difficult to select the pics-there were so many good ones to choose from. Even limiting the choices to only photos posted during 2013, there were probably enough good shots to do a page-a-day calendar. Of course it wouldn't have been ready until July 

Hope you enjoy the look-it's a bit different than last year's hand plane calendar. I promise that no one was intentionally excluded, but in trying to show some of the quality, breadth and uniqueness that makes LJ what it is, while still featuring some of the more artistic photos or projects that caused a stir, some really good projects or shots had to get cut just because of space.

Huge shout out to Mosquito, who did the Photoshop work and set up the calendar on Zazzle.com. While not inexpensive, their products are extremely high quality and you are able to order the exact number you want in your choice of three sizes. I ordered already and was having problems with the promo code they showed on the website, so called customer service and they very quickly supplied a different code with a better discount and even said to share it with all of you. That is what I call good customer service!

Enough blather, here is the order link:

http://www.zazzle.com/lumberjocks_hand_tool_calendar_2014-158717355717941769

At checkout, enter promo code: 2014CALSDEAL

That code will get you a generous discount, but is only good until this Friday, January 31.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mine is ordered. Thanks JayT and Mos for your efforts.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

JayT and Mos - Great job. They look outstanding. Thank you for your work on this project.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

My order is in! This one is going in my cubicle, to remind me of what I would rather be doing. I will look up at it and smile! :-D


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JayT and Mos, thanks very much for making this happen! Order has been placed. It's hard to judge a book by it's cover, but I like what's on this one.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the hard work, guys! 
Got me a huge one so I can see the photos in the shop. LOL


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ordered. Mos & JayT we owe you one!! Thanks.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Double batch ordered. Shop and office both need one.

JayT & Mos - thanks for spearheading the efforts!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Guys. I ordered the big one.

Be sure to use that "choosetosave" promo code.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Ordered going to hang in my office.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Ordered 2 large. One for shop, and one for office. Thanks Mos and JayT!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks JayT and Mos for fixing this up! Good work boys!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

The coupon code 2014CALSDEAL is for 40% off, good deal!

Sorry it took me so long to get my stuff together, been really busy with moving and work lol

I've ordered 3, one of each size. Small for the office, standard for the side of the house, and large for the "shop"


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ordered. Thanks to Jay & Mos for all their work on this.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks great fellas, thanks for the efforts.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Ozone ate my post! Great job Mos and JayT, ordered mine. How do guys want to handle the royalty payments? Beer would be ok by me. :0)


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JayT and Mos, you all did a great job! Thanks for the effort!


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

Two calendars heading my way. Looks like you both did a great job putting this together.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Ordered one! Very cool!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Ordered and thanks Mos and JayT!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

looks great! I ordered mine today.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Just bumpin' to the top in case someone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah thanks for stepping up jay and Mos!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

No problem guys, just wish I could have had the time to get it done a little sooner. Maybe next year I'll be on top of it again, and get it out in time for the holidays, and holiday coupon codes like last year


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mine shipped yesterday


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Received mine today. Looks great guys!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mine came today. Excellent work guys!!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Nice work JayT and MOS… Missed this posting and ended only getting 10% off but worth every penny… Thanks for your work on this, look forward to getting it up on the shop wall…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Just commenting to remind myself to order this later for the shop…because that's the kind of procrastinator I am.


----------

